# Kühlboxen für echte Outdoor-Erlebnisse



## Verstrahlt (1. April 2022)

Cool  aber leider extrem teuer... Die kleinste Version kostet 849eu :-/


----------



## Floma (1. April 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Cool  aber leider extrem teuer... Die kleinste Version kostet 849eu :-/


Für den Preis einer mittleren Box kann man sich geschätzte 100x den nächsten Pizza-Service für zwei gekühlte Getränke und eine Packung Crushed Ice kommen lassen.
Das nur zur Einordnung des Preises.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. April 2022)

Ich hatte mich auch mal für sone Kühlbox interessiert, was auf jedenfall noch zu den Anschaffungskosten hinzu kommt, ist eine extra Batterie oder Powerbox, bestenfalls noch mit zusätzlichen Sonnenkollektoren.
Die Fahrzeugbatterie packt das nämlich nicht, vielleicht für drei Stunden, sicher nicht für ein Wochenende.
Sone Powerbox, welche einigermaßen Leistung hat, mit Kollektoren, kommt dann nochmal mit mindestens 800€ dazu.

Jürgen


----------



## steffen78 (1. April 2022)

Ich habe ne mobicool die macht locker minus 10grad und das ding ist im Vergleich zu truma oder dometic ect erschwinglich. Wenn ich bloß mal eine Nacht bleibe, habe ich mir ein 18v geräteakku (ryobi) auf 12 volt umgebaut. Da steck ich ein 9ah Akku dran + einen als Ersatz und gut ist. Vorteil: mit dem Akku kann ich noch lampe oder Gebläse für schlauchboot betreiben...


----------



## thanatos (2. April 2022)

abgesehen von dem utopischen Preis -für Leute die nur mobil ihr Leben verbringen sicher brauchbar ,
aber nicht mal für eine Norwegentour unbedingt nötig . 
habe mal vor x Jahren ne Kühlbox erworben - habe sie ein einziges mal im Garten zu ner Party 
benutzt - mein Kind hat sie zu ner Tagestour zur Ostsee mitgenommen - ohne extra Batterie 
na gegen Abend war die Brause auch zum trinken zu warm - 
Es sind sicher nicht sehr viele Menschen die das Gerät kaufen und sicher noch weniger die es dann
auch nutzen .


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (3. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> abgesehen von dem utopischen Preis -für Leute die nur mobil ihr Leben verbringen sicher brauchbar ,
> aber nicht mal für eine Norwegentour unbedingt nötig .
> habe mal vor x Jahren ne Kühlbox erworben - habe sie ein einziges mal im Garten zu ner Party
> benutzt - mein Kind hat sie zu ner Tagestour zur Ostsee mitgenommen - ohne extra Batterie
> ...


Ein Kumpel hatte mal zu einem Clantreffen an der Elbe im fernen Sachsen eine billige, dicke Styroporbox mit 8cm dicken Wänden mitgebracht. Nach 3 Tagen fuhr dann jemand zu einer Tanke um mehr  Eis zu besorgen. An Tag 6 war das Bier dann immer noch verdammt kalt.
Die Mehrkosten für die Box oben muss man erstmal reinbekommen. Dafür braucht man aber wohl 2 Lebzeiten.


----------



## thanatos (3. April 2022)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hatte mal zu einem Clantreffen an der Elbe im fernen Sachsen eine billige, dicke Styroporbox mit 8cm dicken Wänden mitgebracht. Nach 3 Tagen fuhr dann jemand zu einer Tanke um mehr  Eis zu besorgen. An Tag 6 war das Bier dann immer noch verdammt kalt.
> Die Mehrkosten für die Box oben muss man erstmal reinbekommen. Dafür braucht man aber wohl 2 Lebzeiten.


Ja die habe ich auch - in zwei Tagen war der tiefgekühlte Fisch nicht mal angetaut . Zum Kutterangeln an der Ost-
oder Nordsee habe ich Tetrapscks mit Eis mitgenommen -hat auch geklappt . Kostenpunkt 0,-€
vom Apotheker bekommen - Leergut vom Medikamenten Transport .


----------

